# Does anyone know when stores will get the Team Voice Survey results?



## GoForMe (Jul 18, 2022)

Does anyone know when stores will get the Team Voice Survey results? I have not heard anything yet about results or when store may be doing meetings (“chat sessions”) to discuss the results. My store never had a team member meeting to discuss the results in 2019 and 2021. They had a meeting with TLs and ETLs but never with the team members.


----------



## jackandcat (Aug 3, 2022)

GoForMe said:


> Does anyone know when stores will get the Team Voice Survey results? I have not heard anything yet about results or when store may be doing meetings (“chat sessions”) to discuss the results. My store never had a team member meeting to discuss the results in 2019 and 2021. They had a meeting with TLs and ETLs but never with the team members.


Your observations are accurate though this might be ASANTS. They don't discuss the findings with the store's TMs.  That's why Internet discussion forums like this one exist.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 4, 2022)

If they were bad, probably never. That’s how it worked at my store. The SD got them, but if they were negative, there was never a word to anyone below ETL. The TLs knew something was wrong because the ETLs made our existence even more miserable than usual, but the details remained shrouded in the mists of secrecy, also known as the SDs office.


----------



## Fluttervale (Aug 7, 2022)

The portal is already closed.  If you were going to get results you would’ve had them by now.


----------



## JoeCBabyD (Aug 18, 2022)

They don't care about this anymore.  They did a long time ago.  Now they pay you $15/hr+ to stfu.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 19, 2022)

Sounds like jack is back.


----------

